# West Midland American Autos.



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Just like to say a big thanks to these guys,
I live in Spain and needed a part for my Chieftain,Dave has sorted it and its on his way.
Top bloke.
Zola.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Zola 
a website or contact phone number would be good


----------



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Tony, i dont have a site for West Midland, but here is their phone number.
01902 798840.
Zola.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

quite agree, have brought Chevy parts of them over last few weeks, and got some useful advice.

Dave has even sent me a pulley removal tool (the only one the company has) today to borrow !

mind you , he has my CC details 
John


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> Dave has even sent me a pulley removal tool (the only one the company has) today to borrow !
> mind you , he has my CC details
> John


Well i hope you give him back cos mines going in on Friday! Hahahaha  
Seriously, I wouldn't go anywhere else. Dave, Tim and Ivan make a dammed good team and have helped me out on more occasions than I care to remember.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

gonna keep it till monday
!

:twisted:


----------

